# The DHS's advice for an active shooter situation?



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Run with Scissors.....Bahaha.
Oh, or hide. <-Not a hot option for the big boned. This gem is a gift from the DHS to all of the sheeple of the United States. Enjoy. Your welcome.






posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice.. LOL I think what they were actually saying was, Kiss your A** goodbye.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

hopefully your office has a nice patch of sand so you can bury your head as well. if I cant see the shooter, then HE must not be able to see me either right?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

How can they actually offer up the "scissors vs. gun" with a straight face? The hubris is unbelievable.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Who else is on the edge of their seat waiting on Piers Morgan to cover this one v?


http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/55742445-68/shooting-atlanta-police-says.html.csp
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

What blows my mind is that there are people that actually believe this is the proper way to defend yourself.  I LMAO when I saw this. Now thanks to the DHS, the psycho's have another target besides gun free school zones.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

id rather "draw and squeeze" than "run and hide"...


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Agitation Free said:


> What blows my mind is that there are people that actually believe this is the proper way to defend yourself.  I LMAO when I saw this. Now thanks to the DHS, the psycho's have another target besides gun free school zones.


I just hope none of the crazies watch the video. They'll know to check under desks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually having been to a handful of trainings on this topic, their suggestions are good. While most of us are able to protect ourselves, dont forget your mother, daughter or whomever else is not able to protect themselves and could use this information. Most of these situations are over in less than 5 minutes so having some ideas is better than none at all....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

remember, this comes from the same people that told us to buy "plastic and duct tape" in case of a CHEMICAL attack!!!:S


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I personally a taking this information to heart. I'm setting up the drill press to add a laser to my tactical paper cutters. As soon as the Aluma-Hyde is cured Ill post photos


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

LOL ! "call; 911 when it is safe to do so" stupid blonde, wearing bright pink stops right in front of the front door, and starts texting on her phone - HAHA they''ll prob shoot her first !

This is not much of an improvement over the 1950's "duck and over drills"


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> I personally a taking this information to heart. I'm setting up the drill press to add a laser to my tactile paper cutters. As soon as the Aluma-Hyde is cured Ill post photos
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&redir_esc=&client=ms-android-verizon&source=android-launcher-widget&v=141400000&qsubts=1359853653359&action=devloc&q=tactical+scissors"]tactical scissors - Google Search[/ame]

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Still working on them, waiting on a full cure. I think the pressure switch will be a nice touch.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I think with the new legislation coming down the pipe you'll be forced to resharpen once every ten stabs.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

rod-man said:


> i think with the new legislation coming down the pipe you'll be forced to resharpen once every ten stabs.
> 
> Posted using outdoor hub campfire


ill never register my scissors!!!!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

In response to DHS....Tactical Scissors!




















They still work for cutting paper but I'm going to stick with my firearm in an active shooting situation.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Rod-Man said:


> Run with Scissors.....Bahaha.
> Oh, or hide. <-Not a hot option for the big boned. This gem is a gift from the DHS to all of the sheeple of the United States. Enjoy. Your welcome.
> Options for Consideration Active Shooter Training Video - YouTube
> 
> ...


Well gauging by some posts I've seen in the past month or so equating rifles to hammers in terms of deadier weapons, wouldn't scissors be close behind? Seems legit.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Well gauging by some posts I've seen in the past month or so equating rifles to hammers in terms of deadier weapons, wouldn't scissors be close behind? Seems legit.


Hello MB, 
No.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Check out this one. Rob Pincus is one of the premier instructors in defense.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Rod-Man said:


> Hello MB,
> No.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey, I'm not the one arguing hammers are deadlier than rifles.. LOL  One can only assume scissors rank up there as well.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen the hammer statistics as well as the malpractice statistics and many others. Unfortunately an Estwing or a doctor in breach of his duty is not an equitable solution to an active shooter. This video is about setting new expectations for people.

Gun beats Scissors
But Legislation bets gun
So scissors beats legislation

Or something like that.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sure if a bad situation evolves, I would rather be armed than not. If i can't have a gun, i will defend myself with whatever is at hand. I try to make sure that if I cannot be armed, I have alternatives available.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I've found I very rarely "can't" be armed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

